# Webspace billig und schnell



## interface (3. Juli 2007)

He welcher Anbieter ist den gut und billig.
Um mehere Domains und Joomla zu hosten.
Benötige ca. 5000-10000MB sowie SQL und PHP.
Desweiteren sollte die Geschwindigkeit schon ein wenig besser sein.

Vorallem halt billig

cu


----------



## Flex (3. Juli 2007)

Mehrere Joomla Instanzen auf einem Webserver Paket würde ich von abraten (zumindest wenn die Seiten mehr als ein paar Besucher am Tag reinholen).

Eher würde ich bei solch größeren Projekten einen Root zulegen oder mehrere Pakete.

Ich bin Kunde bei all-inkl.com und hatte bisher noch keinen Grund zur Klage.
Allerdings habe ich das Paket auch noch nicht "ausgereizt" bzw. auf Leistung geprüft.
Allerdings ist es nicht erlaubt einen Downloadspace einzurichten (also reine Filesharing Angebote u. ä.).


----------



## interface (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,

über die bin ich heute auch gestolpert und waren auch sehr schnell in meiner eMails Anfrage zu beantworten.
Habe noch hoststar.ch entdeckt wo ich auch ganz interessant finde.

Habe bis jetzt 2 Joomal Projekte am laufen wo im Monat ca. 15.000 Besucher haben.
Bei mir sind halt ein paar Gallerien und Videos zum online anschauen dabei.
Hatte bei 1Blu keine Probleme mit dem Speed sind mir aber jetzt zu teuer geworden im Vergleich mit anderen.

cu


----------



## Flex (4. Juli 2007)

Frag doch einfach mal bei all-inkl an, ob du einen Testspace haben darfst. 
Die sind da eigentlich relativ entgegenkommend.

Dann könntest du es einmal austesten.

Der einzige Nachteil bei all-inkl (den ich für mich empfinde) ist, dass es 2 verschiedene Interfaces zum administrieren gibt.
Aber das lässt sich bei den anderen Leistungen gut verkraften


----------



## interface (9. Juli 2007)

Habe ich schon getestet.
Abber deren AGB finde ich nicht so doll.
Befasse mich gerade mit world4you.
Quetsch die Jungs gerade mal aus.
Mal sehen was rauskommt.


----------

